# Canadian Farm Show, Toronto, Ontario Feb 8-11, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link:

http://www.torontofarmshow.com/html_pages/more_info.htm


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This one is coming up soon and looks like a big one for our Canadian friends:canada:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

only 3 hours a way to bad it was back in fed


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts,
It is in Feb 2005, so you can still go.:thumbsup:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

o didn't see that l think (hope l can go)


----------

